# Problem beim installieren von EclipseUML



## m1cHi (26. Nov 2005)

hiho,
ich hab ein kleines Problem beim installieren von Omondo EclipseUML. Durch starten der jar Datei hab ich eclipseUML installiert, in Eclipse wird es aber nicht angezeigt (Installation ist fehlerfrei abgelaufen). Der Pfad ist korrekt und die Dateien befinden sich auch in den jeweiligen eclipse\plugins Unterordner. GEF und EMF habe ich auch mitinstalliert.
Habe es mit eclipse 3.1 und 3.1.1 probiert.
Ich stehe im Moment ehrlich gesagt etwas auf dem Schlauch.. muss ich das noch irgendwie aktivieren oder etwas einstellen?

mfg


----------



## lin (26. Nov 2005)

Wenn du rechstklickst auf ein Package, erscheint dort nicht "Open UML.." ? (unter "New" und "Go Into") 

sonst gibts auch n'paar tutorials, dort sollte eigentlich stehen, wie das ganze zu bedienen ist:
http://www.tutorial-omondo.com/profile/index.html


----------



## m1cHi (26. Nov 2005)

Bei den Omondo Tutorials hab ich auch schon geguckt. Das Problem ist das es mir mir diesen Eintrag "open uml" etc. nicht gibt. Eingendlich sollte es in den Preferences ja auch einen neuen Eintrag für uml geben, dieser ist aber auch nicht vorhanden.
Deshalb gehe ich eigendlich davon aus das mit der Installation nicht hingehauen hat. Da das aber eigendlich recht simpel war wüsste ich nicht was ich da falsch gemacht haben könnte :|


----------



## m1cHi (26. Nov 2005)

ok das Problem hat sich jetzt erledigt.. es läuft.
Ich hatte bisher immer die Sprache für den Installer default auf deutsch gelassen.. hab es jetzt einfach nochmal installiert mit Installersprache auf Englisch und sie da.. es geht :shock: 
versteh wer will.. najo das Problem hat sich damit erledigt, trotzdem danke


----------



## lin (27. Nov 2005)

hm..., wahrscheinl. weil eclipse engl. ist? 

hab bei mir bei der Installation keine Schwierigkeiten festgestellt, da ich eigentl. immer alles auf englisch installiere....


----------

